# Magic Detail • Renault Clio RS200 • Enhancement Detail & CQuartz Finest !!



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all,

Thanks for taking the time to have a look at my latest write-up. This car belongs to a fellow DW member :wave: and was booked in for my ever-popular 'Enhancement Detail' to breath some life back into the paint. My client also decided to take advantage of my CarPro Approved status and opted for the CQuartz Finest protection option :thumb:

On arrival it looked like so;



















So as you can see, it was needing some care and attention to get looking right. My first job was to start on the engine bay which looked like it had never been cleaned before! I used Britemax Grimeout for this task, and used low pressure aimed at a shallow angle to rinse it down (wrapped up all electrical items first)





The interior was also tended to, in order to remove those stubborn stains on the seat bolsters - I used a combination of APC, gentle brushing and finally steaming the fabric.



Once that was dealt with, it was time to make a start on the exterior - time was already pushing on so not many pictures here, but I did get a couple of good ones showing just how much iron contamination was present! Iron-X working overtime here :doublesho





With all the wash and decontamination processes completed (de-tar and also clay not pictured), the car was dried off and moved indoors to inspect the paint and come up with a solution to restore the paintwork in a single stage.



50/50



50/50 under natural light, showing a slight yellowing of the panel prior to polishing..



The light clusters were also given a quick tickle..



Once the car was polished it was time to make a start on the finishing. CarPro products in the main were used, with DLUX on the plastics and the Finest on the paintwork, plus Flyby 30 on the glass 



Tailpipes were sorted using Britemax Heavy Cut and Finishing Polish.





And the finished results??













Thanks for looking.

If you haven't already, and like the look of my work, you can follow me on Facebook and Twitter. I do different updates on each, so it's worth checking out both.

Regards,
Matt.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

nice work. I love a gloss like that on a white car !


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Nice work Matt, BTW reg is visible in last PIC


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Lovely gloss on a white car. Nice job.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovely work... I do love a clio! :argie:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice job, and love to see a coating giving that wet look to a white car.


----------



## Lewis_ (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Good job. Nice gloss and reflections.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys. As always sealants work very well on whites and lighter colours, Finest does look lovely on white!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking good:thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

nice work fella. do like the look of these clios... apart from the dash. 
you left the number plate showing in one of the pics dude !


----------



## swish (May 5, 2011)

*Beading*

Its still looking shiny today.

This was the roof the day after the detail.


----------



## swish (May 5, 2011)

And a few pictures on the way home, had to be done but only had the phone camera.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Alex!


----------

